# Team MVP?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Who do you think has been our team MVP so far this season? I think it's pretty obvious that it has to be either Steve Francis or Grant Hill, but I think it's definitely Hill. Grant, unlike Stevie has shown up every night ready to play ball. Grant's had off nights, but he's always been in there playing hard for 48 minutes. With this last game, Hill has also taken over the team lead in scoring. He's been clutch(although to be fair, Francis has been insanely clutch as well, not just his two game-winners) and he's been the go to guy in the half court offense. Grant Hill, comeback player of the year, all-star game starter, MVP of team that goes from 21 wins to the playoffs in one year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It is close, but Hill has been more consistent game in game out.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

It's gotta be Hill. Francis is great at home but might as well be in a coma during road games.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

exactly..francis isn't showing up ready for the away games...like philly and indiana..

at least grant hill is keeping it clutch and has too much pride to lose to a team w/ only 6 players on their roster and 3 of their main guys out..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Steve Francis:

Home- 26.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 9.0 apg, 48.8% FG
Away- 15.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 4.4 apg, 35.1% FG

Wow, that's even more of a dropoff from home to away games than I thought. And clearly, Stevie's worst game's of the year have been against Charlotte, Philadelphia and the 6-man Pacers team last night. Francis needs to start getting ready to play against the worse teams in the league(although the Sixers are a good team, Charlotte and the Pacers from yesterday absolutely suck).


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Dwight Howard, glass owner.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I gotta go with Francis, because he nearly got a triple double in about 4 games...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Gonna go with Francis, he might not be as good on the road, but his plays and energy hype up not only the home town fans, but his teammates aswell.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I voted for Francis because in my mind, he's the guy who determines whether we'll win or not. Using the stats hobojoe posted you can see that if Francis does well we win, and if he doesn't we lose. Hill will be consistent whether we win or lose. Hill has been great but Francis is our best and most valuable player.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I voted for Francis because in my mind, he's the guy who determines whether we'll win or not. Using the stats hobojoe posted you can see that if Francis does well we win, and if he doesn't we lose. Hill will be consistent whether we win or lose. Hill has been great but Francis is our best and most valuable player.


I disagree, but you make a solid argument.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I voted for Francis because in my mind, he's the guy who determines whether we'll win or not. Using the stats hobojoe posted you can see that if Francis does well we win, and if he doesn't we lose. Hill will be consistent whether we win or lose. Hill has been great but Francis is our best and most valuable player.


I don't see this being accurate.. Francis can not show up a game and Hill will just end up scoring 40 to make up for it..and the team will step it up... if francis is having a bad game... everyone else can step it up...so we technically don't need francis...except we kinda do b/c we dont have a true pg b/c nelson is too young.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see this being accurate.. Francis can not show up a game and Hill will just end up scoring 40 to make up for it..and the team will step it up... if francis is having a bad game... everyone else can step it up...so we technically don't need francis...except we kinda do b/c we dont have a true pg b/c nelson is too young.


Hill has been consistent and we've still lost on the road. Francis' drop-off on the road so far is way too large. He's too good to allow that to happen. When he plays without that intensity it really kills our fastbreaking since it is usually either him or Hill leading the break.

Stevie has been great, but he just needs to step it up on the road. No ifs, ands, or booty.


----------

